

YC Interview Prep Tool - apoorvamehta
http://ycinterview.com/

======
e2e4
for convenience here is the list of the questions (from the original app):

What are you working on?

How does it work?

Someone else just showed us this idea, do you have anything else?

How far along are you?

Who are your users and why are they using this?

What do people do to solve this today and why are you better?

How are you going to get demand?

What are your backgrounds?

How did your team meet?

How big could this business be?

How much could you make in 1 year?

What is your biggest objection from users?

Why now?

How did you start working on this idea?

Do you have any domain expertise?

Why are you the right team?

What are the economics of the business?

When do you become ramen profitable?

How will you achieve a monopoly?

If I gave you 120k right now, what would you spend it on?

What is the equity split? If uneven, tell me why.

Where will you be by the end of YC?

If you fail, what will the reason be?

What is your burn rate?

Why aren't you growing faster?

Who are you most afraid of?

What is your CAC and LTV?

What is your biggest weakness as a team?

Why aren't you hiring to fill that weakness now?

6 months from now, what will be your biggest problem?

What has the feedback been from users so far?

------
zindlerb
Very cool! I made a little tool like this a while ago. It has sound bites from
previous yc office hours.
[http://www.zindlerb.com/officeHours/index.html](http://www.zindlerb.com/officeHours/index.html)

------
Nimsical
Here's another one I found for those who are interested:
[http://ipaulgraham.herokuapp.com/](http://ipaulgraham.herokuapp.com/)

------
brryant
This isn't just for YC interviews. It's actually for anyone that is starting
any business venture.

~~~
randall
I was talking with someone who's applying for YC just recently and thought how
the questions I was hitting with (many almost verbatim from this list) are
essentially a checklist for gut checking most companies. YC interviews seem
like a really good place to create a really solid foundation.

------
bradmenezes
We built this tool while prepping for the YC interview, hope it helps other
startups too! Best of luck everyone!

~~~
elmar
Very nice, clean tool, Thanks.

------
elvis635
It'd be very useful to have at the end of the questions a list of all of them
showing the response time and sorted by it. That way you get an idea of which
ones took too long or too short and improve them.

Here more questions (it's not mine, I just found it a while ago):
[https://www.aptible.com/blog/y_combinator.html](https://www.aptible.com/blog/y_combinator.html)

Good luck to everyone for the interview! We're still waiting a reply for our
late application

------
repos
Really useful tool. I would also take a look at this article, which has a
prioritization of the different questions out there, and therefore which to
focus on:
[https://www.aptible.com/blog/y_combinator.html](https://www.aptible.com/blog/y_combinator.html)

------
memset
In five years, we will have a successful startup called Combinator'd: The
Leading Startup Incubators Should Be Applying to Fund You! 10 Minutes Could
Get You 10 Term Sheets.

------
jamescun
Very reminiscent of
[https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/](https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/)

------
xasos
Love the clean, functional deisgn. Great job!

------
natalysh
Good interface, although I would make it more visual and specific

------
confiscate
cool product!

